# Roland GX-24



## HRClothes (Jan 19, 2009)

I am thinking about getting a Roland GX-24 Plotter. Anyone have experience with them that can give me any feedback?


----------



## out da box (May 1, 2007)

Don't think... buy.


----------



## Chumley (Jan 6, 2009)

I have one and love it.


----------



## nascarbob (Mar 29, 2008)

Great choice. You can't go wrong with it.


----------



## HRClothes (Jan 19, 2009)

Anything I should know about them?


----------



## HRClothes (Jan 19, 2009)

also does the Cutstudio work with Vista?


----------



## sid (Oct 6, 2007)

Get rid of Vista! Works best with XP. Vista won't be around much longer.


----------



## sid (Oct 6, 2007)

Get rid of Vista! Works best with XP. Vista won't be around much longer.


----------



## BIANYINC (Jul 27, 2006)

*this is the best cutters ever. No if ands or buttttttttttttttt*


----------



## thecaptive (Feb 22, 2007)

Buy it and don't look back. I agree on the Vista, use XP.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 27, 2009)

You will have issues with the driver working with Vista. Stick with XP and you'll love the GX-24 and everything it can do for you.


----------



## JohnLarkin (Jul 15, 2008)

I've got a GX-24 and run it with Vista and a Gateway PC right out of the box with ABSOLUTELY NO problems. I don't understand why all the Vista bashing. Don't let that scare you. I'm sure there are a lot of folks out there who are making their systems just limp along using OLDER software. I know of a few personally. I can only recommend what I know and I have had zero problems with Vista and my GX-24. Just be sure to stay with a 32 bit operating system on the computer because the newer 64 bit operating systems are not supported with the proper drivers from Roland. 
I installed everything just like the instrux said with ZERO problems and it's worked great ever since I cut my first piece of vinyl.
I think a lot of folks try to "mix and match" hardware, software and drivers just to try and get things to work without spending any extra bucks and THATS where I believe a lot of their problems come in. 
I'm a big believer in you get what you pay for. You'll love this machine, it's great!
John


----------



## JohnLarkin (Jul 15, 2008)

Sorry I forgot to say that Cut Studio works excellent with Vista also, again zero problems. Good luck. I'm not really sure why so many people are having problems with this.
John


----------



## quasinuker2 (Jan 22, 2009)

I got one a few months ago and love it .short learn curve
If you can afford it get the stand and a 60 degree blade with an extra holder (so you don't have to adj. the blade every time you change it) IE...thermoflex vinyl to flox. You'll just need to adj pressure.
simple and clean machine...I love it....Wish I could afford the sp 300...ho well one day


----------



## HRClothes (Jan 19, 2009)

Thanks for the help guys. I am looking for an XP computer I can just buy without a pain and I cannot find one at the stores. I know I can have one made for me. I would rather buy a brand there is a warranty. I may have to buy an extra software disc for xp because im taking precautions so things go right. it may work with vista but I would rather have XP.... I personally like it better.... but Thanks for all the help...


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

you should be okay with a 32 bit version of Vista but not the 64 bit...I think that is the general opinion...I would check with Roland and ask to be sure. Dana the product manager for the GX24 often posts in the forum to add or correct some of us..including me...when we post wrong.


----------



## nascarbob (Mar 29, 2008)

Dell will still sell you a brand new computer with XP. Full warranty, you also get the disk for vista if you ever need it.


----------



## deenastee (Mar 31, 2006)

i have a gx24 and i love it, you will be amazed at what this machine can do. i bought mine from imprintables, i got a used one that was a demo machine. i got a great deal on it. mine came with a longer warranty then a new one, 2 weeding tools all cables and software, plus imprintables step by step tutorials and practice vinyl, plus free shipping. speak to josh he will hook you up!


----------



## Charlie57 (Jan 13, 2009)

I am new this all this but I did buy a Roland GX-24. I like it alot and I run it on vista. I bought CoralDraw X4 off ebay and have been learning every since. I would not go out and buy a different computer at least without trying your current computer. You may want to purchase a clip art CD off ebay, it will give you plenty of designs to start cutting. 
I also watched every video on YouTube I could find before I bought it.
Charlie


----------



## cronosSTYLE (Feb 24, 2008)

I bought one from Imprintables too, and i'm sooooo happy !
I'm a real newbie but it was so easy to learn with this machine. I'm using it like a pro today ^^


----------



## sika (Jul 6, 2007)

Great machine, i love mine, beautiful investment


----------



## Jamey (Dec 22, 2008)

Great little cutter for the price. Make no mistake though, it does not compete with a Roland GX series plotter. 

The higher priced Graphtec's are better than the Roland GX's though.

If you want the best...you buy Summa S-Class T Series. 

If you are going to do signs too...you are much better off with a higher end Graphtec or Summa if it's in your budget.


I will still give the GX24 the nod for the $1500 price range and T-Shirt stuff though...it's pretty much more than we need.


----------



## BIANYINC (Jul 27, 2006)

*best in the world*


----------

